# Which premier equine fly rug



## I_A_P (12 May 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has any one following?

Super light stay dry

Super light rug

Bug buster

what they are they like?  I know the rugs fit my horse well so don't need to worry about that.


----------



## Casey76 (12 May 2013)

I have the bug buster. It is really well made and very thick rip-stop material. Unfortunately it is so thick my youngster was sweating under it, despite the temperature being barely 20C

I've now ordered the super light as well for warmer data, and the bug buster will be used on cooler days.


----------



## starryeyed (12 May 2013)

My mare wore the super lite rug last year, and I've just ordered her the new super lite stay dry one - which is exactly the same but with a showerproof top (great idea!)
I've been so impressed with the super lite, it's so lightweight and a very nice material (softens after a few wears), it doesn't rub at all and she never got too hot in it. Due to its thin material, it is quite delicate, I wouldn't recommend it if you have a rug destroyer or a horse with sweetitch as I don't think it would survive a lot of post-scratching, but her one from last year is still perfectly useable. I only bought the second one as I liked the showerproof bit, though she hasn't worn it yet so I can't comment on how effective it is. 
The best bit for me is that it's not in the slightest bit static!! x


----------



## splash30 (12 May 2013)

How do the necks come up? I have the t/o which I love and the necks have loads of room and I'm looking at the fly rugs but they seem quite tight fitting - is this the case?


----------



## I_A_P (12 May 2013)

On great the stay dry one is in offer ATM but was wondering if I could justify that money compared to the bug buster but sounds as though its better


----------



## lottiepony (14 May 2013)

I wish they would combine the bug buster and the dry lite one as I need one that covers everything and has the shower proof bits - would be perfect for this rubbish weather!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 May 2013)

Its worth subscribing to their website e-mail service, coz very often they do a "deal of the day" where there's a special rug in their range which they are doing a special offer on, you'll often get a good deal of either money off, postage free, frequently both! 

So worth lurking and waiting for the right moment to buy.

I've got their sweet itch hoody rug and also have just bought their fly rug. Also got their fly repellent quarter sheets for summer riding. Absolutely fantastic little item: very lightweight and the horse won't sweat up underneath, but does the job. Liked it so much I bought one for my other horse too. 

I like this company; their rugs are good, serviceable, and reasonably priced. But I've not tried any of their heavier/winter/turnout rugs only the fly/sweet itch ones.


----------



## m1stify (15 July 2015)

Hope it's ok to bump this thread I am looking at the stay dry fly rug but they have only size 5ft 9 left. My horse usually takes a 6ft in amigo/horseware just wondering how the PE sizing compares. Thanks


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 July 2015)

I have a superlight. It's 5ft9 and the horse previously wore a 5ft9 amigo. The length is similar, maybe the superlight is a tad longer, but not a whole size. The interesting thing is that for the amigo, I had to sew the surcingles shorter as they wouldn't adjust as short as I needed. However the superlight has the surcingles nearly at full extension! He's not put on 100kg overnight BTW.   I do like the superlight's material, as it isn't stretchy and I did have issues with the amigo due to the stretchy material that it's made from.


----------



## mightymammoth (18 July 2015)

just be careful if you have a broad chested horse as they come up very tight. (google it and you will find other similar opinions)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 July 2015)

The chest fits my arab perfectly. Yes, the build of the horse should be taken into account as different makes have different cuts that suit some horses and not others.


----------

